

A quick weekend project: Text any Twitter handle to 203-403-6263 to get a vcard. - OkGoDoIt
http://rogerpincombe.com/social-contact-info-203-403-name

======
OkGoDoIt
I made it for a Twilio competition:
[http://www.twilio.com/contests/2011/07/new-developer-
contest...](http://www.twilio.com/contests/2011/07/new-developer-contest-
twilio-infochimps.html).

I'm not trying to self-promote (as this isn't a commercial service or a
company), I just want to see what everyone thinks.

